# Bluebirds Vs Sparrows



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Jumpin over from King Caravan. SpiritWings every time I had put up a new Bluebird house it attracted more sparrows. I even bought a sparrow trap. The ones I caught I placed in a paper bag, drove them 10 miles down the road and released them. I do believe the little buggers came back They litterally chase, fight, and kill my Bluebirds, eggs, hatchlings, and hens. Sometimes the tree swallows will nest in one of the boxes and that's ok. Tree swallows coincide peacefully with the Bluebirds, they're beautiful and look like little flying penguins. But the sparrows will kill them too. Last smmer I opened one Bb house and there were two dead adult birds  . . . one was a sparrow and one was a Tree Swallow. They were latched onto each other.
They are little bully birds. I won't hurt them but I will not allow them to nest in my Bb houses. Sorry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You might enjoy this book.

http://www.metafilter.com/65873/Chris-Chester-B-and-The-Providence-of-a-Sparrow


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

We have recently replaced our older, traditional Bluebird houses with a new style - made specifically to keep sparrows OUT! Instead of a round hole for access, they have a narrow space just below the roof overhang. The Bluebirds will go through the space with no problem but the sparrows don't like it and move on! We got ours on-line from Drs. Foster & Smith.

Good luck!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Jumpin over from King Caravan. SpiritWings every time I had put up a new Bluebird house it attracted more sparrows. I even bought a sparrow trap. The ones I caught I placed in a paper bag, drove them 10 miles down the road and released them. I do believe the little buggers came back They litterally chase, fight, and kill my Bluebirds, eggs, hatchlings, and hens. Sometimes the tree swallows will nest in one of the boxes and that's ok. Tree swallows coincide peacefully with the Bluebirds, they're beautiful and look like little flying penguins. But the sparrows will kill them too. Last smmer I opened one Bb house and there were two dead adult birds  . . . one was a sparrow and one was a Tree Swallow. They were latched onto each other.
> They are little bully birds. I won't hurt them but I will not allow them to nest in my Bb houses. Sorry


I have alot of bluebirds and sparrows, the BBs nest in the bird bottles every year and do not have the same interacting of the two breeds as you do. anyone is free to nest in the bottles, but they seem to get them and keep them. never heard of sparrows being so brutal. I let mother nature work it out and it seems to be ok so far. I enjoy both the sparrow and the BB or pretty birds. sounds like a lack of nesting sights around you.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks Charis for the book info, I will check it out.

Wolfwood, I get Foster & Smith catalogue and will look for the new type of Bb house, I'll look on line too, Thank You.

SpititWings you are probably right that there isn't enough nesting sights. In the past four years we have been planting more evergreen trees, river birch and autumn olive bushes. A few yeaars ago the Bbs were dying out for lack of nesting sights so more people started putting up more boxes for them, including me. It just can be so nerve racking trying to make everyone happy.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* There are 28 Sparrows that are native to the USA the bird that is called the House Sparrow is not a sparrow but infact is realy in the FINCH family (PASSERIDAE). I believe that the Sparrow that is talked about here is the bird that is commonly called the HOUSE SPARROW, I just wanted to clear things up.Many of the sparrows native to the USA are infact on the endangered list.I am still looking for the book that I have that tells the nesting habits of these birds, as I recall the Bluebird nests in nests 4 or 5 feet off the ground, I realy need to find that book to be sure.I also think that nest need to be placed at certin hights for different birds. I realy need to fine that book.* GEORGE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

George...the book I posted about is in fact about a House Sparrow.
They do prefer to nest higher than Bluebirds.
They are quite charming. I lived with one named Sparkle for 8 years. She was such a joy.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Usually, the only problem our bluebirds have during nesting season is from blue jays and crows. We bought different boxes a couple of years ago that seem to work in keeping the other birds out. I don't know where they were made because we got them from a local credit union who had them for sale. They seem to be a bit deeper which prevent the heavier beaked crow from getting the babies. 

We have also had a problem with snakes getting in the nest and eating the babies and adults but the pole we have now seems to deter them plus we moved the houses away from a chain link fence that the snakes were using to crawl up and then "float" over a short distance to the house.

I could no more harm a sparrow than I could a bluebird so on the rare occasions they have taken over a nest we let them finish if they have laid eggs. There is no sweeter sound than a sparrow singing and they are regular cuddle bugs when you raise them. We have not experienced them killing any adult or baby bluebirds but I am upset when anything harms the BB.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

According to my Kaufman Field Guide, my little aggressive sparrorws are "house" sparrows and "chipping" sparrows. The smaller "song" sparrow and the larger "white crowned" sparrows do not bother the bluebirds. In four years the only bluebird predator in our yard has been sparrows. I guess we grow'em big and mean in Indiana. 

BTW . . . I have been told numerous times from avid birders, if captured you are allowed to dispose of these sparrows as they are *not* native to this country. Since I simply cannot do that, I chose to trap, bag, and release. Alternative solution . . . take their nest.

Debbie


----------

